# 2016 Yard Haunts



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Didn't see a yard haunt thread established for this year yet, so I decided to get the ball rolling.

I was busy over the weekend putting up most of my props and lights. Sorry, I got a little picture crazy but I wanted to capture everything at night (to show the lights) and day (to better see the props).

As you can see I have a very narrow lot, with not that much of a yard to work with. Not to mention a driveway that cuts the yard in half. So with the width of only 6 feet on one side, and 10 on the other I have to do the best I can with what I got. However, I was very pleased with how everything turned out.

Looking forward on seeing everyone else's display.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Good for you getting into the spirit early. Good job.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I love your lighting!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

deleted due to pics being sideway...............grrrrrr


damn, tried to delete these, cant figure out why they post this way, sorry

Got these put up this weekend, still have to put up more lighting and more props............


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome guys!!!


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> I love your lighting!


Thanks, that was an area I tried improving upon this year. I learned a lot from that Rob Brown lighting article that frequently gets posted in this site.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

mariem said:


> Good for you getting into the spirit early. Good job.


Thanks, I actually just reposted all my pictures above (they should be better now). I originally uploaded them to this thread from my phone, but they seemed blurry to me. So I deleted the photos and re-uploaded them through a PC today...and they appear clearer now. Not sure why that would be.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Great Job!......got mine all up a few weeks ago and the video is on my signature for our 2016 yard haunt.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*there's too many pics to add so here's the link to our Facebook page. for some reason the pics uploaded out of order but you'll get the idea LOL. we just have 1 more small thing to do on Friday and then we'll be 100% done. *


https://www.facebook.com/MartoranaChristmasHouse/?fref=ts


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Great animatronics!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh it looks Terrific!!!!! Love the lighting!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Our yard haunt will be set up as a walk through maze on the front porch this year.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Not completely finished but getting there! Will look cooler at night too


----------



## crashwitch (Mar 9, 2009)

I really love the lighting effects at night. Great job!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG the Star Wars!!!! That's awesome!

I only did a little outside so far. I'm waiting for my lawn guy to mow one more time this Monday. I'll start then.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Still working on mine, the rain is putting a damper on things but here is what I have so far. 















































































































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

Frightshow, OMG...... it turned out amazing!!!!


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

internet troll said:


> Still working on mine, the rain is putting a damper on things but here is what I have so far.
> 
> Your lighting is amazing, the props are great too  Nice job!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Set up the cemetery today. Added a few dead limbs/branches. Essentially wanted to get an idea of stone placement and overall I'm pleased. Have lots of small details to add but the bones are in place.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Mine is in progress. I have a porch filled with see no evil, hear no evil and speak no evil skeletons with fire lights and red nano spots with corn and scarecrow lit with a bright white spot to put some shadow effects on our house.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

The weather set me back some. I still have a fair bit to do and I need to work on lighting, but Pony Stark made his debut this weekend.


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just set this up last night with the wife our first decorations.

















Still need to buy another tombstone and another fence to make it longer. Everything was bought at At Home. Also going to have AtmosFX going on in the windows. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry the night photos are a bit grainy, they are from my phone. I will need to take some photos with my good camera soon. 

Still more to set up but I got a good start over the long weekend even with the rain.


----------



## bradyurk (Oct 11, 2016)

Great job. I'm having trouble finding colored lights this year. Might have to make some with different colored gels.


----------



## bradyurk (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello to all the yard haunters! Waiting one more week to put up "The Guys!" A little late this year, but it'll be better than ever. Here's the story behind our homemade homage to the movie! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97V-9JwryXE

Enjoy!


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's what I've got up so far.....


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

My house looks like a scene from a 50s b movie 






































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Nov 5, 2015)

We are calling it Skeletown - Here are pics of the freakshow


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Nov 5, 2015)

Skeletown - The cemetery


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Nov 5, 2015)

Skeletown - The pirates


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Nov 5, 2015)

Skeletown - The rest of the display part 1.


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Nov 5, 2015)

Skeletown - The rest of the display part 2 - final


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

OMG Baron!!! I am speechless!!!


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks OMM. I appreciate it.


----------



## sirce3581 (Jun 7, 2010)

We're getting there. Got the cornfield up today, as well as the pumpkin patch, garden, and part of the cemetery. Oh! And part of "the wall"- so heavy!















































Also, if anyone feels so inclined, please visit our website. We have pictures and videos from our haunt in previous years. Soon we will add pictures of our projects this year too. Thanks!  

Here is the link: http://whisperinghillshaunt.wixsite.com/jacksonnjhaunt


----------



## Yankee911 (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

BaronVonCreepy said:


> We are calling it Skeletown - Here are pics of the freakshow
> View attachment 353513
> 
> View attachment 353537
> ...


I am crazy over your banners!!!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Frightshow said:


> Our yard haunt will be set up as a walk through maze on the front porch this year.


No, seriously, this is amazing!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks kwl! Wish y'all could be here to see it in person. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dlogan (Oct 14, 2016)

nice! love the star wars theme


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks A Little Odd. The Freakshow posters were made in Photoshop and printed at a local banner place.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, everyone's haunts are looking amazing this year! I'm always amazed at the quality and creativity seen on this forum. For my Darkstone Manor Haunt, I have the fence setup and a few skeletons ready to go. I add a few props each night leading up to Halloween. I also have my projection window up and running every night. The main setup of tombstones and figures will be Sunday, 10/30. I just don't think I can leave them out longer than that. More photos as the big night approaches!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

wow is all I have to say awesome job by all...pinned a lot of pictures for some fresh ideas.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

bayoubrigh said:


> Mine is in progress. I have a porch filled with see no evil, hear no evil and speak no evil skeletons with fire lights and red nano spots with corn and scarecrow lit with a bright white spot to put some shadow effects on our house.
> View attachment 351065
> 
> View attachment 351073


Great job on casting the high/long shadows on your home. I bet the shadows dance nicely when the wind blows.


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Frightshow said:


> Our yard haunt will be set up as a walk through maze on the front porch this year.


That speeder bike looks like it's fresh off the movie set. Great job all around. Amazing!


----------



## Jukinjim (May 3, 2015)

My yard is coming along.

Fence, columns, and spiderrot sentinels..


----------



## Jukinjim (May 3, 2015)

Spider ( rider went on this morning, but post -photo)


----------



## HavocSYLB (Sep 15, 2016)

We got started on our haunt! It's a work in progress but it's coming along nicely!


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

My wife shot a video of the yard.
https://www.facebook.com/flygirl34q/videos/10154725323904446/


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep looks good. I like the lighting.... inspires me to add different colored lighting to my stuff. I love setting up
the yard I started last week.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Sep 20, 2010)

You have KILLER tombstones!!! Where did you get all your gargoyles?


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Holy tombstones, Jukinjim! You store all those in your garage? How many do you have?


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Here are a few so far...


----------



## HavocSYLB (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's a few more pics. I'm gonna throw in tiny he's not done yet but just to give you an idea how big he is my buddy is 6ft 280lbs


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> Set up the cemetery today. Added a few dead limbs/branches. Essentially wanted to get an idea of stone placement and overall I'm pleased. Have lots of small details to add but the bones are in place.


Love your work jdubbya


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

CJSimon said:


> The weather set me back some. I still have a fair bit to do and I need to work on lighting, but Pony Stark made his debut this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 351401
> 
> ...


great looking Headless Horseman CJSimon


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

BaronVonCreepy said:


> Skeletown - The rest of the display part 2 - final
> 
> View attachment 353681
> 
> ...


Very cool set ups.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Jukinjim said:


> View attachment 359554
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang Junkinjim, you got enough dead people in that yard ? WOW !


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I am soooo far behind.


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome work everyone!!!!! I start the assembly tomorrow! I'll post pics of progress in the evenings. It'll take me about 5-6 full days to complete.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Day picture of the graveyard. Still need to get night pictures.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is a link to the video of my yard this year. I couldn't get it to upload onto the site. It doesn't show in the video but I added a few more decorations to the table on the left and a green spot light as well. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BL4hdKyjxTK/


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Need to finish the lighting and add foggers. But we are getting there!


----------



## HavocSYLB (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's some update pics of our haunt. I have a few walk through progress vids on our YouTube channel also. Tiny (pvc prop) is still not finished. We are only able to work on it once or twice a week so it's taking a little longer. Stay tuned...... 

https://youtu.be/jVA4LiCV-Bk 
https://youtu.be/g4M5ApK6tjw


----------



## HavocSYLB (Sep 15, 2016)

Some more pics of some of the props we are working on.... 

This year will be our biggest production yet! It's our first official year as J and J HORROR Productions.


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

I have only the castle wall up and the wall frames for the walk through. Got tons to do before next Monday. Lol. But I do start vacation Tuesday evening. I'll get some pics up tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## gregvil (Aug 22, 2006)

our fake siding and broken windows


----------



## gregvil (Aug 22, 2006)

and a few more


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

*The 2016 setup*

Just a couple pics so far.


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Some shots of the full fence now will be uploading some videos of stuff I'm playing with 






































Me playing with my Hue lights trying to think of a way to integrate them










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

gregvil said:


> View attachment 368330
> our fake siding and broken windows
> View attachment 368338
> 
> ...


Love the house façade


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

ardeleon091 said:


>


where did you get those hand lights?


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

SilentRaven said:


> where did you get those hand lights?


Everything was purchased at At Home looked them up and they have them on clearance!
https://www.athome.com/skeleton-pathway-hand-markers---set-of-3-pairs/123913205.html


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Got the main castle wall facade up Saturday. Got the wall framing done Sunday. Today got the plastic on all the walls. Here is a few overhead pictures of the walk through. No ceiling yet as it is way easier to wire without it on. After wiring then I'll put the ceiling in to fine tune the walk through.







.














.














.








Most of my scares are automatic as you are the one activating it unknowingly but I did add a push button scare for the brave souls. There is a red button in the middle. I will paint arrows and such on the plastic telling them to push the red button. Here is it.









Will post more as I complete more. 

Awesome work everyone. Really enjoy seeing what everyone comes up with.


----------



## HavocSYLB (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's some more pics of the haunt! Man you guys have some awesome haunts! One day I'll get to that level! Here's what we have for now though.... 

We still haven't got clothes on tiny yet. We are having to custom make his clothes due to his size. I will post final pics once EVERYTHING is complete. Stay tuned......


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Frightshow said:


> Our yard haunt will be set up as a walk through maze on the front porch this year.


OH my GOD awesome being a huge star wars fans this is up my alley I love it good job !!!


----------



## Kimba212 (Oct 21, 2011)

Your nurse/wheelchair display is incredible! Where on earth did you find such an old piece like that? Fantastic!


----------



## Kimba212 (Oct 21, 2011)

What is the story of your horse? Did you make the skeleton yourself? Love it!


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Nov 5, 2015)

Kimba212 said:


> Your nurse/wheelchair display is incredible! Where on earth did you find such an old piece like that? Fantastic!


We found the wheelchair at an antique shop in Wabash, IN. The shop had it for sale for years. Not too many people want an antique wheelchair I guess.


----------



## Kimba212 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lucky for you!!!


----------



## HavocSYLB (Sep 15, 2016)

Update photos of our haunt. We still have some finishing touches to put on a few props. Tiny the butcher still needs his hands and his saw. We've got about 3 more cocoon bags to hang and web. We have a light from the neighbors yard we have to block out from the spider web scene. We still have to finish the clown room as well. We are about 90% done in the photos. Stay tuned......


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Some tests I did tonight. I'm still going to run my speakers outside of the windows. In the videos the lights are reacting to the noise from the atmosfx being projected. 

https://youtu.be/qk7Wk6fyhkc
https://youtu.be/IfDD0yfQwDs
https://youtu.be/egeNrtX1LQE
https://youtu.be/M2x0AVfC6MI

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Excellent displays as always, folks....thanks for sharing the pictures. 

The one downside to the yard haunt for us is that we never get to visit other yards in person, so these uploads from everyone are the next best thing! 

Anyway, while we still have a couple of days to go, and a few more props to deploy, below are a few photos (and one brief test video) from the display thus far:


Hearse, House, and Tree:


























And the 'Gardener':


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Almost done. Here's a few daytime pics.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Day time walk through. I didn't mention in the video but the spider hallway also has a few black lights, a strobe light and another electronic fire cracker. Also where the girl is at is actually the x files room with sound that you trigger before entering the room, that will have a green laser sky effect with fog but at about knee height to hide her, then when you get near her, she'll pop up and scream at you then lay back down(pneumatic). Anyways here it is, I hope.


https://vimeo.com/189481478

There will be about 10 people inside also in various places to provide more scares. We also use ear piece Walkie talkies so us in the back can talk with the one who is letting people in. This way we can keep up with how many at one time so we can make sure there are no stragglers. Also we know when we can take breaks or if and when we have any issues we can resolve them before letting anymore in. 

Tomorrow will be putting on the ceiling and getting the lighting correct inside. Then it'll be time to put up the flying bat out front along with the cemetery, more columns and everything else.


----------



## fletch350z (Jun 16, 2016)

A final walkthrough of this year's decorations. Ended up getting second in the neighborhood for the Creative Category. Pretty pleased with how it came out, but already working on plans for next year!


----------



## Autumnk (Aug 11, 2016)

Our display for this year!


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

All set for the Big Night! Test ran with foggers going...no blown fuses! Woohoo!!!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Ready to go!

















































































Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Can see entrance from outside









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

skelly horse.


----------



## Blood Stripes (Oct 27, 2016)

Happy Halloween everyone. Looking forward to replenishing my batteries with screams tonight.


----------



## Blood Stripes (Oct 27, 2016)

This time with pic maybe


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

TosaTerror said:


> Didn't see a yard haunt thread established for this year yet, so I decided to get the ball rolling.
> 
> I was busy over the weekend putting up most of my props and lights. Sorry, I got a little picture crazy but I wanted to capture everything at night (to show the lights) and day (to better see the props).
> 
> ...


Added one final additional prop to my yard on halloween. I think it ended up being my favorite. I took pictures of it at different times of the day (day, dusk, night)...I think it looked better the darker it got.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Was a great year!


----------



## HavocSYLB (Sep 15, 2016)

We had a huge turnout! It was a successful haunt! Screams never stopped! The line was to the street for 3 hours!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow!! Everyone's haunts and displays look great!! I hope everything had a fun and successful night. I'm working on getting my photos posted too.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Some photos from our Halloween Cemetery 2016!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Nice work everybody! Here are a few of mine, kinda the same ole same ole , but a few new things and some changes,lol.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

Just some of the highlights. I didn't do as much as I usually do (had a rough year) but everyone still loved it. The hangman kicks btw, I believe I have a thread on how to make it somewhere on here.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

BaronVonCreepy your yard is so awesome. Great job.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I have just been enjoying looking through all the yard decorations. Great job done by everyone. You all worked so hard on your displays. It has been fun to see what everyone has done.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This isn't my yard but someone's we visited in San Jose, Ca tonight (on display thru Friday). So cool to drive through the normal looking neighborhood and see this around the corner.









Even the dead palm tree outside the hotel was built (carved from foam and using dead fronds). My husband said he has never seen anything like this and was surprised there was a house hidden somewhere inside of it. And he thought some of my ideas for our yard were too elaborate!


----------



## aboxman (Nov 6, 2015)

*First year ever for our Haunt*

First year ever for our Haunt









Have wanted to do one for a long time, finally took the plunge.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I posted a set of pics to my profile. a lot of them are sideways and i have no idea why, but also have no time to fight with them. check it out if you want to. Rather obviously it is the Halloween 2016 album


----------



## Illusionist (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is my 2016 display!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here are some images of my Haunt to view all the images check out my albums on this site or go to my facebook page ( https://www.facebook.com/hauntofthewoods/ )


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

We take our RV to Disney's Fort Wilderness Campgrounds every year for Halloween. Most of the sites put up decorations and there are tons of TOTers. We never know what size site we will get. I have to make everything break apart to fit into bins when designing, so we can't get quite as elaborate as we'd like.

Here are a few of my favorites of our display:





































The full display here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/wicked26-albums-2016-display.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This is such a fun thread to look through. Love all the detail you guys put into your set ups this year!


----------



## Attic Hatch (Sep 12, 2015)

Infestation 2016 . . .


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Lots of great displays! We had an amazing turnout and a very successful night. A few pics:


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's mine for this year - mostly just improvements on last year, though the gate is new. The spider's on a flying crank mechanism, and the ghost was puppeteered. We got pretty good turnout, at least for our neighborhood!


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Baron ... where did you get those fantastic freak show banners??



BaronVonCreepy said:


> We are calling it Skeletown - Here are pics of the freakshow
> View attachment 353513
> 
> View attachment 353537
> ...


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Complete walkthrough is almost 10 minutes, plus a 30 second daytime clip of our Axworthy bat (thanks, Frightprops).

Favorite part: the entryway. It's hard to see, but I attached plastic lattice to our overhead pvc fog rig, then hung cheap foam pipe insulation. The insulation hangs onto the fog wonderfully, we've got some red string lights in there to kind of guide the way, and you have to push through all that without being able to tell what's on the other side.

Second favorite thing: highly effective exit sign that kept people from coming in backwards.


Believe it or not: This is pared back from the last couple of years.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Some pics from Halloween night. 
The conditions weren't the greatest for photo's or maybe it's just my photography skills!
I really need to learn how to take good night shots! My pictures never look as good as the actual scene.


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow! Everyone's haunt looks amazing!!!!

Here is our Haunt for 2016....

Day walk through with final prep (my boys show everyone around  :





Night walk through:





Here are a few pictures!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I love the shadows on the house!!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I uploaded my Halloween night photos from my good camera today. The whole album: http://s728.photobucket.com/user/Flonzy/library/Halloween/Halloween 2016


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Wolfpak, love the Peanuts scene. Looks like you make most of your props and they look great. 
James B, very nicely lit graveyard, I really need to work on my lighting.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I use mostly CFL bulbs but a few LEDs now. I am liking the LED bulbs. They are in clamp lamps and I clamp them to yard stakes.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

fletch350z said:


> A final walkthrough of this year's decorations. Ended up getting second in the neighborhood for the Creative Category. Pretty pleased with how it came out, but already working on plans for next year!


Well done fletch350z. Can't wait to see next years haunt. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Did you have the posters made?


----------



## princeofdarknessMikeW (Jan 30, 2009)

That is great man! I have seen a few original ideas this year. Def top 3. Excellent job. Wear did you get the posters?


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry for the delay. I don't log in too often. The posters were made in Photoshop and printed at a banner place.


----------

